# gold tegu help :(:(:( please!!



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok going into the pet store that is a very great store btw I always look at a gold tegu he has but this ones fingers were twitching  sadden by I was wondering if I should by him make him better tame him and give the little guy to my cousin who wants a tegu. I'm just scared that nothing can be done for the twitching :/ can you guys help and tell me if its a good idea to get the little one. He seeks fat alert just his hands are twitching and id like to give a good home in my house . Please tell me guys and thank you


----------



## Neeko (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't buy. Twitching can be mbd, neurology problem, if its back legs possibly impaction. He could just be very nervous if he is shaking too.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 15, 2011)

Na he didn't seem nervous :/ and I heard you can fix that with some sun light I didn't see the little guy move he's legs he kinda just turned to me looking curious :/ I'm going tomorrow to see the little guy again to check him out. :/


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 15, 2011)

Might take considerably more than sunlight to repair damage caused by MBD...though a lack of it is probably one of the causes. Just keep in mind that you may be buying in to an expensive and difficult long term solution or a heartbreaking ending.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 15, 2011)

that's thing ... :/ ill look into it more. I'll make sure that the little guy can still walk so it wouldn't get worst for him :/ thanks for the help guys much appreciated


----------



## james.w (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't buy him, but talk to the shop about letting you have him to treat the problems. They shouldn't sell sick animals anyway.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 15, 2011)

_It could just be the early stages of Calcium Deficiency, which can lead to MBD. At this point it's fixable,.. find out what they're feeding, how often and whether or not they have it under a light with UVB._


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 15, 2011)

They don't have under light :/ and I see only crickets and pinkies. Fixable sounds very good. But tomorrow I'm going again to see the little guy I hope it won't be to late or anything :/ 

The crickets don't have calcium on them or anythimg either :/


----------

